# HERTZ RENTAL DEACTIVATED



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

when I first started with hertz the rental was free and .25 a mile off the clock. It was 65 rides for your PDB, 20 peakrides. Then they started charging 180, then 200, then 210, now its 250 a week! 85 rides, 35 peak and with taxes and other charges. PDB is impossible, its not even a bonus, its just subtracted from the rental now. Hertz policy is they only rent the cars out to lyft. Although hertz policies are in the best interest of not making the PDB ...its been an impossible task. What took 20 hours now takes 40 hours and even with the discrimination of 10% power zones, no surges, and targeting drivers as business practices, so they keep their money. And wasted time!!
1. I had to go in for an oil change, as I left the mechanic had the car started and the door opened. I thought it was unusual, when I got home at 3:30 in the afternoon, the next day the car wouldn't start. The battery was completely dead. AAA came to recharge the battery said drive for an hour and the battery should be fine. After an hour, turned the car off, car wouldn't start, called AAA again, they said the battery was completely dead, can you replace the battery, no you need to drive at the location you got the car. The next day, AAA had to charge the battery again so I could drive their rent a car back there, 4 hours to change a battery so I missed 3 days of work. The next week, had to get all new brake pads on the same car. 7 hours at PEP BOYS. the next week air condition stops working , oh just go to PEP BOYS and I drive there its an hour away from Hollywood. I get there and...oh come back tomorrow! Our techs are busy. I look in the back they're smoking talking story in the garage, so I call hertz, say i cant drive this car its got no air conditioning working. When I got it was only 1/4 full and they want it filled with 1/2 a filled they gave me a new rental 3 days ago but now i'm deactivated for driving drunk and i only have 19 extra dollars. WOW. I don't have a problem with passengers, I know the city better than anyone. There are people in this company that don't care at all about anything. customer service means nothing to them. If they can decide who lives or dies by picking rides, blocking drivers, taking away all their funds. People are being blocked for no reason, its just another tactic and i'm pretty sure hertz isn't as innocent as they say they are. Such the run around.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That sucks


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> when I first started with hertz the rental was free and .25 a mile off the clock. It was 65 rides for your PDB, 20 peakrides. Then they started charging 180, then 200, then 210, now its 250 a week! 85 rides, 35 peak and with taxes and other charges. PDB is impossible, its not even a bonus, its just subtracted from the rental now. Hertz policy is they only rent the cars out to lyft. Although hertz policies are in the best interest of not making the PDB ...its been an impossible task. What took 20 hours now takes 40 hours and even with the discrimination of 10% power zones, no surges, and targeting drivers as business practices, so they keep their money. And wasted time!!
> 1. I had to go in for an oil change, as I left the mechanic had the car started and the door opened. I thought it was unusual, when I got home at 3:30 in the afternoon, the next day the car wouldn't start. The battery was completely dead. AAA came to recharge the battery said drive for an hour and the battery should be fine. After an hour, turned the car off, car wouldn't start, called AAA again, they said the battery was completely dead, can you replace the battery, no you need to drive at the location you got the car. The next day, AAA had to charge the battery again so I could drive their rent a car back there, 4 hours to change a battery so I missed 3 days of work. The next week, had to get all new brake pads on the same car. 7 hours at PEP BOYS. the next week air condition stops working , oh just go to PEP BOYS and I drive there its an hour away from Hollywood. I get there and...oh come back tomorrow! Our techs are busy. I look in the back they're smoking talking story in the garage, so I call hertz, say i cant drive this car its got no air conditioning working. When I got it was only 1/4 full and they want it filled with 1/2 a filled they gave me a new rental 3 days ago but now i'm deactivated for driving drunk and i only have 19 extra dollars. WOW. I don't have a problem with passengers, I know the city better than anyone. There are people in this company that don't care at all about anything. customer service means nothing to them. If they can decide who lives or dies by picking rides, blocking drivers, taking away all their funds. People are being blocked for no reason, its just another tactic and i'm pretty sure hertz isn't as innocent as they say they are. Such the run around.


Contact Support(Lyft) via email & at the location you rented from & be persistent about them giving you a credit to your account, for not making the vehicle available to you to complete your rides.I've had several of these instances & have been credited for days missed each tie.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> when I first started with hertz the rental was free and .25 a mile off the clock. It was 65 rides for your PDB, 20 peakrides. Then they started charging 180, then 200, then 210, now its 250 a week! 85 rides, 35 peak and with taxes and other charges. PDB is impossible, its not even a bonus, its just subtracted from the rental now. Hertz policy is they only rent the cars out to lyft. Although hertz policies are in the best interest of not making the PDB ...its been an impossible task. What took 20 hours now takes 40 hours and even with the discrimination of 10% power zones, no surges, and targeting drivers as business practices, so they keep their money. And wasted time!!
> 1. I had to go in for an oil change, as I left the mechanic had the car started and the door opened. I thought it was unusual, when I got home at 3:30 in the afternoon, the next day the car wouldn't start. The battery was completely dead. AAA came to recharge the battery said drive for an hour and the battery should be fine. After an hour, turned the car off, car wouldn't start, called AAA again, they said the battery was completely dead, can you replace the battery, no you need to drive at the location you got the car. The next day, AAA had to charge the battery again so I could drive their rent a car back there, 4 hours to change a battery so I missed 3 days of work. The next week, had to get all new brake pads on the same car. 7 hours at PEP BOYS. the next week air condition stops working , oh just go to PEP BOYS and I drive there its an hour away from Hollywood. I get there and...oh come back tomorrow! Our techs are busy. I look in the back they're smoking talking story in the garage, so I call hertz, say i cant drive this car its got no air conditioning working. When I got it was only 1/4 full and they want it filled with 1/2 a filled they gave me a new rental 3 days ago but now i'm deactivated for driving drunk and i only have 19 extra dollars. WOW. I don't have a problem with passengers, I know the city better than anyone. There are people in this company that don't care at all about anything. customer service means nothing to them. If they can decide who lives or dies by picking rides, blocking drivers, taking away all their funds. People are being blocked for no reason, its just another tactic and i'm pretty sure hertz isn't as innocent as they say they are. Such the run around.


Did you get into an argument with anyone?


----------

